# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  СТО в г.ЖОДИНО

## ТЮБИК

*на СТО"АвтоМикс" в г.ЖОДИНО по ул.Рокосовского 3    привезли машину на диагностику........диагностир  овали 3 недели ....не уведомив владельца машины произвели ремонт и сейчас требуют деньги за ремонт .........Ваше мнение  на этот счёт?и как с этим бороться?*

----------


## JAHolper

а во время диагностики как они объясняли задержку?

----------


## гость

говорили ...что не  нашли пока причинк неисправности авто

----------


## JAHolper

Надо пообщаться. Жестко, если не понимают. А если совсем тупые, тогда в суд.

Хотя если с машиной всё в порядке, цена не заоблачная, и не охота обременять себя лишними проблемами, то проще забыть, чем с идиотами связываться. Не умеют у нас люди работать правильно, и на каждом углу такое, всех не воспитать, менталитет такой.

----------


## гость

деньги не маленькие 6.5 млн. рублей .....да  решение приняли обращаться в суд......с их стороны начались угрозы

----------


## panijufa

Я тоже из ЖОдино и тоже сталкивалась с нашими СТО. Давайте объединяться. Написала вам в личку

----------


## ТЮБИК

ОТВЕТИЛ ВАМ ВО ВТОРОМ СООБЩЕНИИ МОЙ НОМЕР ТЕЛЕФОНА

----------

